# Real or Fake Plants for a Red Eye Tree Frog Vivarium?



## angel7213 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey guys, I want to build a vivarium for a red eye tree frog and read that they are sensitive to light (best bet to use a red light). I am worried what this will do to real plants I planned on putting in the vivarium. Anyone with more experience have ideas or help in what is the best thing to do for the frog? Best plants for a red light or if I even need to worry about a red light? I prefer real plants but want the frog to survive as well. Thanks!


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

Don't bother with the red light. Just use regular daylight bulbs good for the plants. During the daylight hours the RETF will attach itself to the bottom side of a large leaf and become dead to the world. If you want to move them you have to pry them off the leaf. The daylight doesn't bother them, it just puts them to sleep.


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

Live plants are the way to go and the thicker they grow in the better as the retf thrives in a thick canopy of plants. Ether way you have to mist and keep the viv humid and why not just go with living plants? Infared lights produce heat and are not needed. I would used a natural daylight as Michelle pointed out,

Michael


----------



## goatdude (Apr 24, 2009)

i have one in a 45 gal right now. all live plants. i use 6500k lights + a red heat light. I also have the red light to a temp control and turned it all the way down. so it's basicly a red light giving little to no heat. I for one want a red light so you can see it at night.


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

They do have led infared pin lights for aquariums that give off no heat and are brighter and use less wattage.

Michael


----------

